# Case 930



## ldpletz (Jul 18, 2013)

Looking for fluid capacities /type / kinds ...


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*Here* ya go!


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

You may also find some useful information *HERE*


----------



## ldpletz (Jul 18, 2013)

Thanks for info ... Already using both of these .. My unit is a 1963 ... May have to track down a manual to get oils and fill capacities ... Not sure where I hid mine ... Lol ...


----------

